# Rimor Superbrig 727 ?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

I'm still looking for a swap

Just wondering if anyone has any views/experiences to share ?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Moblee, 

I just traded my Superbrig 727 in August HV02YDE was the registration number so very close to this one. The build quality was really good and stood up well I could not understand why there were not more of them on the UK roads. I understand if you go down near Italy they are a common sight. :wink: 

Excellent rear lounge thats make down to a huge bed! The only problem we had was a little damp (was sorted under warranty) in the luton so I would check there if I was you. :wink: 

The control panel is easy to use as it is all pictures!  

The Merc is an excellent motor and we returned around 23 -25 MPG driven well with my heavy right boot!  

If you do go ahead I have some silver screens and internal silvers in my garage that will fit this model. :wink: 

Regards 

Keith


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh yes Keith I remember seeing it at Hatton 2009.

The main reason for change is I need a bigger overcab plus I think the Rimor is a good make especially with the Merc base.

If I go further I'll certainly keep a eye- out for damp :!: 


Cheers Phil.


----------

